# THIS IS NOT A VirtualSmitty BOMB



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Some of you guys have been bombed by Joe (carbonbased_al) - an experience no one forgets. The guy is generous to the point of ridiculousness. I got bombed by him last year, retaliated with a little over-split on a trade we did, and then he started throwing Sublimes and sh!t my way. I know when I'm outclassed. I left it alone ... I mean, sometimes you just gotta know your limitations.

Well, I got a package today. Unsolicited, and unexpected. From Joe. I got a very strange excitment/fear feeling in the pit of my stomach as I opened it.

This is not a 'bomb' in exactly the same way that the moon is not a 'rock.'

Package arrived with this note:



carbonbased_al said:


> Raney, a few sticks I thought you'd enjoy.
> 
> VR Jubilaum's
> 03 Cohiba Reserva (Pyramide)
> ...


Yes. You read the list right. For those of you who don't recognize any of these, let's just say that if an 11 year old dying of leukemia loved cigars instead of baseball - this is the list he would submit to the Make a Wish foundation.

What the hell do you do when someone sends you something like this? Seriously? My jaw hasn't left the floor since this morning.

pics will follow later.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Jeez! carbonbased_al seems to get more dangerous with each bomb!!!


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Congrats Raney,

Joe is frigging insane. What I would suggest to you is to be sure you have some Astroglide on hand if he comes to visit!









-Matt-



RcktS4 said:


> What the hell do you do when someone sends you something like this? Seriously? My jaw hasn't left the floor since this morning.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

txmatt said:


> Congrats Raney,
> 
> Joe is frigging insane. What I would suggest to you is to be sure you have some Astroglide on hand if he comes to visit!
> 
> ...


I don't think he needs anything to make his slope more _slippery_.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Freakin' OUTSTANDING hit there Joe!!!!! Way to go man!

Raney, you Must and I mean *must* post reviews on the cigars as you smoke them..... spread the love bro 

XXX


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

txmatt said:


> Congrats Raney,
> 
> Joe is frigging insane. What I would suggest to you is to be sure you have some Astroglide on hand if he comes to visit!
> 
> ...


Astroglide hell, you need to let him dry hump you after that!


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Freakin' OUTSTANDING hit there Joe!!!!! Way to go man!
> 
> Raney, you Must and I mean *must* post reviews on the cigars as you smoke them..... spread the love bro
> 
> XXX


Oh - I'll post reviews, but it may be a while. I mean, when the hell do you decide is the right time to smoke a damn Cabinetta?

The bright side is that none of 'em are getting any worse as I wait


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Paul is going to be jealous. Joe has a new Biatch! :r 

That is some serious ordnance from the craziest bomber in the Jungle. Congratuations Raney... and Joe you are one of a kind.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Joe, you bomb like MIke Tyson used to punch....hard and often...another knockout!! :bx 

Enjoy 'em Raney, that's one sweet package!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow, what a bomb, Joe. I think you even made Raney get a little choked up


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Holy crap, Joe. You be one crazy bombin' bastage.

Raney, I have no doubt that, if Joe sent you these fine smokes, you deserve 
them. We all look forward to the reviews.
:w


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

RcktS4 said:


> Oh - I'll post reviews, but it may be a while. I mean, *when the hell do you decide is the right time to smoke a damn Cabinetta? *
> 
> The bright side is that none of 'em are getting any worse as I wait


Soon after receiving it! It's aged enough, I don't care what MRN says!!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Freakin' crazyness joe!! Awesome hit and well deserved!! Enjoy the hell out of those Raney!!


----------



## bigALemos (Jun 1, 2005)

yeah he's in a league of his own, he bombed me once, it was my first trade ever and i had like 10 posts boooooooom! he hit me hard, it was pretty crazy


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

That is something realy wild Smitty !

Enjoy the cigars Raney !! Wow thats a bomb of nuclear size. Awesome


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm still waiting on a good pic of the sticks because I'm addicted to cigar ****!!!

Do they have a 12-step treatment for such things.


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

Amazing! Joe is truly one of the most generous guys I know. Never let him know what cigars you are looking for, it can be deadly.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Hell I don't even know what to type. Geeze Joe or maybe Shazam sgt carter.. Unfarginbelievable.. Raney do you feel like your in prison and your new cell mate has taken a fancy to you BIATCH? 

Congrats Raney and WTFG Joe..


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Wow Joe, that just freaking awesome. Having been hit by Joe myself, I can say that this is one BOTL who's generosity knows no bounds. Congrats to you Raney on some spectacular smokes.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

That one is going to leave a mark for sure. WOW 




Stacey


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

We need to start a new thread because of this...

There is no way "bomb" even begins to describe that kind of action...

We need a whole new term for something of this magnitude 


Wow.... just WOW!


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Smitty is Crazy!!!! Wow....................................Wow.............................................Wow..................................Enjoy Raney.........................Wow 


CBF:w


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

That RyJ can legaly DRINK. WOW.





















Other than that one and the Cohiba, ive not heard of those cigars..i'll bet its not cus they are nasty..


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

First, let me just say that I took pics last night, but I forgot to bring them to work today to post. Sincere apologies - I will get them up tonight or tomorrow AM.



Shaggy17sc said:


> That RyJ can legaly DRINK. WOW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a real basic background:

The VR was specially commissioned for, I believe, a shop in Germany to celebrate their anniversary. Extremely good reviews of these sticks - IHT chose this as the LAST cigar he smoked from his collection, here is his review

The Taboada is a custom rolled cigar by one of the finest torceadors around right now. Do a search for his name, and you'll find plenty...

The Cabinetta is a Robusto from Dunhill - a cuban brand commisioned by Davidoff that existed from 1984-1991 (someone correct me if I have facts wrong). The Cabinetta is one of those 'holy grail' cigars, probably at least in part thanks to the 100 rating Cigar Aficianado gave one in a review from a few years ago. You could buy a couple of my favorite boxes for the going rate these cigars draw at auction.

If I hadn't met Joe in person, I would be seriously concerned about TxMatt's banana icon above.  This kind of generosity is so extreme, I frankly don't even know how to begin to address it.


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

RcktS4 said:


> First, let me just say that I took pics last night, but I forgot to bring them to work today to post. Sincere apologies - I will get them up tonight or tomorrow AM.
> 
> Just a real basic background:
> 
> ...


now that i know the facts...DOUBLE WOW!!. man, did you give his firstborn a kidney or something???


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Shaggy17sc said:


> now that i know the facts...DOUBLE WOW!!. man, did you give his firstborn a kidney or something???


The going theory at my house remains that he needs medication and/or sex.

Badly.

Originally i was gonna title this thread: "Someone get Smitty a valium and a hooker - FAST!"


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

RcktS4 said:


> If I hadn't met Joe in person, I would be seriously concerned about TxMatt's banana icon above.  This kind of generosity is so extreme, I frankly don't even know how to begin to address it.


Bah, gay banana does not aply to me! How often does one have a baby daughter?


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Bah, gay banana does not aply to me! How often does one have a baby daughter?


What's scary is that if it was the gay banana thing, I might have just shrugged and said "well - fair is fair"

:r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

RcktS4 said:


> What's scary is that if it was the gay banana thing, I might have just shrugged and said "well - fair is fair"
> 
> :r


:r MFAO!


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

:tpd:


carbonbased_al said:


> :r MFAO!


:r MAO too


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

RcktS4 said:


> The going theory at my house remains that he needs medication and/or sex.
> 
> Badly.
> 
> Originally i was gonna title this thread: "Someone get Smitty a valium and a hooker - FAST!"


:tpd: 
I believe the going theory around ClubStogie is that Joe is an undersexed, over-financed, Naked Pilates loving madman!!!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

LasciviousXXX said:


> :tpd:
> I believe the going theory around ClubStogie is that Joe is an undersexed, over-financed, Naked Pilates loving madman!!!


I don't do pilates...


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> :tpd:
> I believe the going theory around ClubStogie is that Joe is an undersexed, over-financed, Naked Pilates loving madman!!!


It always comes back to the deep-breathing and wide-open orifices, doesn't it D?


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> I don't do pilates...


oiled twister competiions are close enough for Dustin!


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

RcktS4 said:


> oiled twister competiions are close enough for Dustin!


Naked is enough for Dustin:r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

RcktS4 said:


> oiled twister competiions are close enough for Dustin!


he only ever talks about my mom


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

VS that is a very impressive package man, you are a hell of a BOTL.


Hope you enjoy man, I'd be speechless.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

What I hear is that Gabe and Gerry are comming down early to help noonie pick him up at the SD airport and there is a fight brewing over who gets to sit in the back seat with him.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

ShawnP said:


> VS that is a very impressive package man, you are a hell of a BOTL.
> 
> Hope you enjoy man, I'd be speechless.


You've seen his package?


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

pics for the brave (be sure to wear your polarizing glasses!):



The Cabinetta has the silkiest wrapper I've ever touched. It literally feels like velvet - very unsettling.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

Whoa. Awesome hit, Joe. That's gotta smart.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

RcktS4 said:


> The Cabinetta has the silkiest wrapper I've ever touched. It literally feels like velvet - very unsettling.


Cripes Raney, smoke it, don't stroke it


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

carbonbased_al said:


> he only ever talks about my mom


Well what can you expect? The bitch is hot :r

Plus now that you're Grandma has moved its harder for me to get in touch with her so I've been talking to your mom..... and your sister..... and your ex-girlfriend.....


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

LasciviousXXX said:


> ..... and your ex-girlfriend.....


that crazy biotch is all yours :r


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

RcktS4 said:


> pics for the brave (be sure to wear your polarizing glasses!):
> 
> The Cabinetta has the silkiest wrapper I've ever touched. It literally feels like velvet - very unsettling.


A beautiful sight for sure. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Cripes Raney, smoke it, don't stroke it


Can't I have both? Sheesh, whatever happened to 'foreplay'...


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

RcktS4 said:


> Can't I have both? Sheesh, whatever happened to 'foreplay'...


Raney, Foreplay is for people with no imagination 

Oh and Joe, thanx man... you're right she is crazy in the sack, but your Mom's got her beat hands down :r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Raney, Foreplay is for people with no imagination
> 
> Oh and Joe, thanx man... you're right she is crazy in the sack, but your Mom's got her beat hands down :r


Oh snap, i've been pwned! :al


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I keed I keed.... (well not about your Grandma)

Joe, you are a constant source of amusement for me here on CS and I just wanted to say thanx for being a good sport and knowledgeable BOTL. Your generosity here is legend.



Oh and tell your Mom if she steals another one of my Hockey T-Shirts I'm gonna be pissed :r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

LasciviousXXX said:


> I keed I keed.... (well not about your Grandma)


:r Guess grams still got it lol. Gramps tells me she was quite the looker back in '29


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Naked Shuffleboard anyone?


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Only if we can play Naked Shuffleboard while you're smoking that Cabinetta Raney 

After that, oily twister with the VR Jubi :r


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> After that, oily twister with the VR Jubi :r


Wouldn't Culebras work better? I understand you've got quite the 'spiral' goin on...

Anyway, I know you're just mad about the recent Sig VI tubos shortage - told you you should clean 'em off and reuse em.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

RcktS4 said:


> Anyway, I know you're just mad about the recent Sig VI tubos shortage - told you you should clean 'em off and reuse em.


Yeah I know, I kept cutting myself though cause its not big enough and damn its hard to get the blood off.

Now if they made Salomones tubes...........................


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Yeah I know, I kept cutting myself though cause its not big enough and damn its hard to get the blood off.
> 
> Now if they made Salomones tubes...........................


If you would just use a paper-towel roll like everyone else the mice wouldn't get so mad.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

RcktS4 said:


> If you would just use a paper-towel roll like everyone else the mice wouldn't get so mad.


:r Kleenez would be overkill


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

RcktS4 said:


> If you would just use a paper-towel roll like everyone else the mice wouldn't get so mad.


A doctor who specializes in skin diseases will dream that he has fallen asleep in front of the television. Later, he will wake up in front of the television but not remember his dream...........


----------

